# Your Golf Christmas Wish List?



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

So what's on it?

-AJ


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

Paula Creamer! but i don't think Santa will bring her

On a serious note, I just bought the RAC TP wedges and the TM burner so I better not ask for anything else. Maybe a Skycaddie sometime early spring.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have no need for golf equipment right now. I picked up two new wedges last week. Can't play golf here anyways so no need to buy gear.
I am looking for a new Amateur Radio though, just deciding which make to buy.
Christmas is not a big deal for me. Gifts are material things which can be bought 12 months of the year. To me Christmas is time spent with family and friends. Plus a big Turkey Dinner :thumbsup: I guess this comes with age.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

A new set of srixon tour special clubs i dont think that will happen but just to enjoy time family and friends


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I would really like a set of Titleist 755's or to get properly fitted for a complete set of MP-57's......I really like the CG2 Black Pearls but I don't have the skill to play a club like that yet. Though in all honesty I would like my dad to be able to play with me more often.


----------

